# seienne



## ninux

Ciao a tutti.
Poco fa mi sembra di aver sentito alla radio (parlava di S.Maria Goretti):
" era seienne".
Le opzioni sono tre:
1) o mi sono sbagliato io (cosa probabile, alle 7,00 della mattina in autostrada)
2) esiste davvero il termine seienne.
3) se lo sono inventato. 

Però io ho sempre detto l'età di una persona nella forma in -enne dagli undici anni ( e funziona bene)
undicenne, dodicenne,...ventenne, centenne.
poi ho di nuovo un dubbio: _centounenne_? Il resto funziona sino a centodieci: *centodecenne*?

Boh, comunque sia (grazie al Cielo!) nessuno è mai arrivato a 200. Altrimenti avremmo avuto dei problemi: _*ducentenne*_ o _*duecentenne*_?


----------



## Blackman

_Bicentenario_ sarebbe andato benissimo....

Personalmente non ho problemi a definire mia figlia una_ quattrenne,_ trovo che sia una bella parola.


----------



## Necsus

Epperché solo dagli 11 anni? Dal Treccani:
*-ènne* [dal lat. -_ennis_, di _biennis_, _triennis_, ecc., der. di _annus_ «anno»]. – Secondo elemento di parole composte derivate dal latino, come _bienne_, _trienne_, _decenne_, ecc., o formate sul modello latino, come _quindicenne_, _ventenne_, ecc., nelle quali significa «che ha (due, tre, dieci, quindici, venti, ecc.) anni».


----------



## Blackman

Però mi sorge un dubbio: sarà lecito chiamarla _quinquenne_ o dovrò usare _cinquenne?_


----------



## Necsus

Secondo il Gabrielli non è poi così lecito: quinquenne → cinquenne: Che ha cinque anni d'età: _ragazzo c._
Ma puoi sempre risolvere aspettando che diventi seienne...


----------



## fabinn

ninux said:


> Però io ho sempre detto l'età di una persona nella forma in -enne dagli undici anni ( e funziona bene)
> undicenne, dodicenne,...ventenne, centenne.


 "seienne" fa troppo ridere, sono d'accordo con te che si usi dagli undici anni in poi, non chiedermi perché, ma nell'uso è così, sebbene in teoria sia corretto usando tutti i numeri, anche da 1 a 10 (non ci sarebbe motivo di partire proprio da 11).
In un contesto scherzoso io direi "il mio cinquenne figlio", scherzoso proprio perché l'espressione è comica di per sé


----------



## Voce

Io credo che sembri comico soltanto perché non si è più soliti usarlo. Ma pensate a biennio, triennio e così via. Esiste anche il "seiennio" per un periodo di sei anni.
http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.archive.org%2Fstream%2Fgiornaledellare02diggoog%2Fgiornaledellare02diggoog_djvu.txt&ei=dPofTv6VLIPdsgbOzP2IAg&usg=AFQjCNFdJYh9KAGwhbI2PmcR8QP5IqRU9w

(Ctrl F e "seiennio)


----------



## fabinn

Voce said:


> Io credo che sembri comico soltanto perché non si è più soliti usarlo. Ma pensate a biennio, triennio e così via. Esiste anche il "seiennio" per un periodo di sei anni.


Non pensavo di trovarlo, e invece esiste: non il "seiennio", bensì il "sessennio"! Periodo di sei anni. Il che ha una logica, dato che bisogna agganciarsi alla radice dei numeri latini: bi- tri- quadri- quinqu- sess- sett- + ennio, da bis (antico duis), tres, quattuor, quinques, sex, ecc.
Tornando ai bambini, dunque, dovremmo dire "il tuo cuginetto sessenne come sta?" :O nonostante sia corretto e ineccepibile, credo che morirò senza aver sentito pronunciare questa frase da anima viva...


----------



## ninux

fabinn said:


> Non pensavo di trovarlo, e invece esiste: non il "seiennio", bensì il "sessennio"! Periodo di sei anni. Il che ha una logica, dato che bisogna agganciarsi alla radice dei numeri latini: bi- tri- quadri- quinqu- sess- sett- + ennio, da bis (antico duis), tres, quattuor, quinques, sex, ecc.
> Tornando ai bambini, dunque, dovremmo dire "il tuo cuginetto sessenne come sta?" :O nonostante sia corretto e ineccepibile, credo che morirò senza aver sentito pronunciare questa frase da anima viva...


Bene, allora dire seienne é sbagliato?  Perché a me mi sembra di averlo sentito.
Sono d'accordo con te; comunque neessuno l'ha mai detto in riferimento all'età di una persona (a parte questo alla radio).
*Allora tutti d'accordo che è corretto ma  non si usa:*
_bienne, trienne, quadrienne, quinquenne, sessenne, settenne, ottenne, novenne, decenne
_ Ma per un anno? _Unenne_? 
Boh... Mi sembra di parlare una lingua che non ho mai parlato.


----------



## Blackman

Cosa vuol dire _non si usa?_

Io lo uso, spesso, e avendo accertato che è corretto mi sembra che il problema non esista.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io preferisco dire *seenne*.


----------



## ninux

Blackman said:


> Cosa vuol dire _non si usa?_
> 
> Io lo uso, spesso, e avendo accertato che è corretto mi sembra che il problema non esista.


Scusa? Quale usi? da quale numero?


----------



## Necsus

ninux said:


> Bene, allora dire seienne é sbagliato? [...] *Allora tutti d'accordo che è corretto ma non si usa *





Blackman said:


> Cosa vuol dire _non si usa? _Io lo uso, spesso, e avendo accertato che è corretto mi sembra che il problema non esista.





ninux said:


> Scusa? Quale usi? da quale numero?


Considerato anche il titolo della discussione, non avrei dubbi quale usa Black all'occorrenza (e molti altri con lui, me compreso).


----------



## mxyzptlk63

In alcune scuole superiori - di cinque anni totali - i corsi son divisi in due bienni ed un monoennio. E se lo scrivono loro!


----------



## Voce

Infatti dovrebbe essere "monoennio".
http://www.istitutopessina.it/monoennio.htm


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Necsus said:


> Non sarà piuttosto un _*m*onoennio_?


Corretto, grazie. Accidenti al T9!


----------



## ninux

Grazie a tutti,
però a me continua a risultare strano *riferito alle persone*.
Mi sembrava di aver chiarito che la mia domanda era sulle persone...
Io non l'ho mai usato; e ripeto: riferito alle persone (biennio, triennio, sì, spessissimo)



mxyzptlk63 said:


> In alcune scuole superiori - di cinque  anni totali - i corsi son divisi in due bienni ed un monoennio. E se lo  scrivono loro!


pure *monoennio* può passare, ma *monoenne* è diverso...

Voi dite seenne alle persone di sei anni? Boh, sarò strano io, che non l'avevo mai sentito e ripeto: riferito alle persone, non ai periodi di tempo.

Dire per esempio: "_auguri per il tuo biennio (seennio) di vita_" può  risultare carino, e nemmeno tanto strano anche se dubito che  l'interessato possa capire (se ha 1/2 anni) cosa significhi.
Però dire: "_Auguri: sei diventato seenne_!" mi sembra veramente strano e non l'ho mai sentito.

Grazie comunque a tutti per le risposte.


----------



## Voce

Beh, a nessuno suona strano dire trentenne, ventenne, quarantaseienne e così via. Forse ci poniamo il problema soltanto perché l'interlocutore è un bambino e, ahinoi, magari non siamo soliti riferirci a lui o lei indicandone l'età con questa modalità.


----------



## ninux

Voce said:


> Beh, a nessuno suona strano dire trentenne, ventenne, quarantaseienne e così via. Forse ci poniamo il problema soltanto perché l'interlocutore è un bambino e, ahinoi, magari non siamo soliti riferirci a lui o lei indicandone l'età con questa modalità.


Uhmm, può essere... Però il mio dubbio partiva dal fatto che il bambino *già dagli undici anni*, lo chiamiamo senza problemi undicenne.
Prima di questa soglia, ho sentito sempre allocuzioni come "di n (n= numero intero da 0 a 10) anni"


----------



## Voce

Ma se abbiamo problemi con la "bruttezza" di seienne e così via, diciamo pure "sei anni " e quant'altro e il problema è risolto. Ormai abbiamo appurato che si può dire "seienne", solo che ai più non piace. E siccome ai più non piace, sebbene sia giusto, è raro sentirlo o leggerlo.


----------



## ninux

Voce said:


> Ma se abbiamo problemi con la "bruttezza" di seienne e così via, diciamo pure "sei anni " e quant'altro e il problema è risolto. Ormai abbiamo appurato che si può dire "seienne", solo che ai più non piace. E siccome ai più non piace, sebbene sia giusto, è raro sentirlo o leggerlo.


giusto! Ancora di più: monoenne


----------

